# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  ضع توقيعك يا عبد العزيز24 لردع كل متطاول علي الزعيم والأستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم

## ابو راما

*لا شك أن حديث الإفك الذي أطلقه سكرتير حي العرب الليثي أصابنا بالألم ليس لأنه حقيقي بل لأن الإعلام الأزرق تناوله ورفض التنازل عنه ملتقطاً قفاز القذارة وتبطين السوء لرمي الزعيم بهتاناً وكفراً بالتواطوء وشراء الزمم
إبتدأ بنو زرقان حملة رمي الزعيم رمز العفة بالتواطؤ والرشي بعد مباراة أتراكو الرواندي في أواخر يناير 2009
وبعد سفر العقيد صديق علي صالح الي رواندا عبر تنزانيا وكان حكام مباراة الرد في كيجالي من تنزانيا وكعادة بني زرقان أطلقوا فرية أن صديق ذهب إلي هناك لشراء زمم الحكام
أول من ألمح الي هذه الفريه هو السخفي مرضان أحمد السيد في عموده وأذكر أنه كان ذلك بعد المباراة الأولي وقبل الثانية بحثت عن هذا المقال فلم أجده وأظنه كان بين يوم 5 الي 14 فبراير 2009م
وبعدها أصبحت هذه الاتهامات يومية في عمود أسوأ صحفي رياضي الغير رشيد علي عمر وحكاية الحاحا
صمتت إدارة المريخ حينها ولم تحرك ساكناً تجاه الخبر والإتهام ولعمري كم كان الأمر مزعجاً ومؤلماً لنا
وبعدها صارت كل مبارياتنا مجال للشك والريبة من بني زرقان
المطلوب الآن وقفة صلبة وقوية ورفع قضية شرف ضد كل متسبب في القضية وعلي رأسهم الرشيد علي عمر الذي يصر حتي اليوم علي إتهامه بل بإستخفاف وإستهزاء و تحدي
لذلك يجب أن نُسمع أصواتنا إلي إدارة نادي المريخ لرفع قضايا ضد كل من تسول له نفسه التعدي علي حقوق لزعيم وعدم التنازل عنها 
وأن لا تأخذهم فيهم شفاعة شفيع ولا لومة لائم ولا وسيط ولا جودية 
المريخ ليس ملكا للإدارة لكي تتغاضي عن مهازل كهذه
واجبها التصدي بكل حزم وقوة لأعداء الزعيم وإلا فليتنحوا غير مأسوف عليهم إنهم متخاذلون
ومن هنا أقترح رفع توقيعات كل الصفوة للتعبير عن آرائهم في القضية

بسم الله نبدأ
قائمة باسماء الصفوة المطالبين برفع قضية ومتابعتها علي كل من 
الليثي عضو إدارة حي العرب بورسودان
صحيفة حبيب البلد
صحيفة الكورة
الرشيد علي زفت
1- محمد علي (ابو راما)
2-
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*2_ تينا 
لازم نقف وقفه واحده
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*3- يوسف سالم معاكم  بأى حاجة
*

----------


## جواندي

*4-جواندي
معاكم
*

----------


## ابو راما

*الله اكبر
وبدات الحملة بنجاح
                        	*

----------


## ابو راما

*فوق
فوق 
مريخنا 
فوق
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*أنا معكم واتمني ان لايكون مجرد طرح  علي الكيبورد ويأخذ مرحلة العمل الجاد ومتابعته حتي يتم تنفيذه علي ارض الواقع
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*لا تهاون لا تخازل ...
عبد العزيز24
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*أبو راما أنا شايف أحسن تفتح بوست منفصل لجمع توقيعات الأعضاء للوقوف خلف الزعيم و الأستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم لحثهم علي عدم التنازل عن القضايا الموجهة ضد إعلام الفساد والضلال والمدعو الليثي ...

وسيتم رفع القائمة بأسماء الأعضاء الموقعين وتسليمها إلي مجلس إدارة النادي والأستاذ مزمل بصحيفة الصدي بإذن الله وذلك تعبيرا عن وقوفنا معهم في خندق واحد ...
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*5-yassirali66
جاهزين
ارمو قدام ورا مؤمن
*

----------


## ابو راما

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

أبو راما أنا شايف أحسن تفتح بوست منفصل لجمع توقيعات الأعضاء للوقوف خلف الزعيم و الأستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم لحثهم علي عدم التنازل عن القضايا الموجهة ضد إعلام الفساد والضلال والمدعو الليثي ...

وسيتم رفع القائمة بأسماء الأعضاء الموقعين وتسليمها إلي مجلس إدارة النادي والأستاذ مزمل بصحيفة الصدي بإذن الله وذلك تعبيرا عن وقوفنا معهم في خندق واحد ...



 مشكور مشرفنا العزيز  
اوافقك الراي تماما
وارجو منك دون كلفة عليك ولا امر ان تقوم بفتح البوست بنفسك   
لو جات من مشرف افضل والاقبال حيكون اكتر
مشكور حبيبنا
*

----------


## عبد الاله حسن

*منذ فترة وانا ادخل الى هذا المنبر الرائع لاعرف اخبار الزعيم 

واتشرف ان تكون مشاركتي الاولى من اجل الوقوف في وجه اعلام الضلال 

صراحة المفروض تكون لنا ولادارة النادي و الدولة وقفة قوية في وجه من يسودون وجه الزعيم 
كذبا وافتراء ونحمد الله ان بضاعتهم ردت اليهم من قبل الاتحاد الافريقي عبر الحكام الهجين 


لا تنازل ولا تهاون 

*

----------


## moma124

*معكم .. معتز
                        	*

----------


## ابو راما

*شكرا شباب
تعال 
ومعك اخرين
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو راما
					

مشكور مشرفنا العزيز  
اوافقك الراي تماما
وارجو منك دون كلفة عليك ولا امر ان تقوم بفتح البوست بنفسك   
لو جات من مشرف افضل والاقبال حيكون اكتر
مشكور حبيبنا








لا فرق بيننا يا ابوراما
فكلنا واحد
والهم مشترك
فيا حبذا لو أتممت جميلك 
ويا حبذا لو أضفت كل متطاول علي الزعيم 

*

----------


## ابو راما

*لا تاخذكم بهم رحمة ولا شفقة ولا شفاعة
!محمد علي  ابو راما
-2 راما
3- محمود   محمد علي
4-
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*يازول ختني نمره(1)
yassirali66
*

----------


## حاكم خيرى حاكم

*هؤلاء من حقهم مايكتبون لاننا اصبحنا لانستطيع الدفاع عن نادينا
وبالاخصع  صحيفه الكوره ولابد محاسبتهم ونرجو من الاخ مزمل 
عدم ترك هؤلاء لانك الوحيد الذى تستطيعالوقوف فى وجههم ونحن
من خلفك ولو ادعت الضروره وذا ولم يستطيع احدايقافهم 
سيحدث مالا يحمدعقباه لان للصبر حدودولا نستطيع الصبر 
اكثر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يدا واحدة خلف كل مريخي غيور نساند مزمل بشدة وجاهزين لاي شئ
لابد من ضربهم بايد من حديد حتى لايتطاولو على اسيادهم
*

----------


## ابو راما

*فوق فوق مريخنا فوق
                        	*

----------


## عمادالدين القيفى

*يجب ردع كل من تسول له نفسه الاساءة للمريخ العظيم
يجب دعم الادارة ومزمل وكل حادب من الصفوة للقصاص
المريخ فى حاجة ماسه لابناءه
ادعموا المريخ
حتى يكون فى مستوى الاتحاد السعودى واعظم
يا والى ياعظيم 
دك الاعارة
وخلى لينا وارغو ليوم الحوبة
والله عندى احساس بهاترك اخر
                        	*

----------


## ابو راما

*فوق فوق النجمة فوق
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الزعيم فوق الثريا لايمكن ان تطاله اي ايادي 
فقولوا لهؤلاء لا تتعبوا انفسكم بشئ 
لم ولن تطالوه ابدا 
فوق فوق
 حبيبنا وروحنا الزعيم رغم انف الجميع
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*وقعنا قي البوست اخر ممكن دمج البوست ده مع بعض 
وتاني نوقع وكل يوم وكل لحظه وثانيه لو احتجتو اي حاجه 
نحن معكم اين ماذهبتم والنار بنخوضه يلا شدو الهمم وتحركو
4/ تينا
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*توقيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع


*

----------


## ابو راما

*فوووق
 قووق
النجمة 
فوق
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*بكل ما نملك مع نصرة الزعيم ,,,ورهن اشارتكم
*

----------


## الصفوى

*توقيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع


*

----------


## الغسينابي

*توقيع ونحن معاك
*

----------


## ابو راما

*وبرضو فوووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## Wad Atbara

*معاكم ابصم بالعشرة 
عبدالعزيز سيد عبدالعزيز
ود عطبره
*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

وقعنا قي البوست اخر ممكن دمج البوست ده مع بعض 
وتاني نوقع وكل يوم وكل لحظه وثانيه لو احتجتو اي حاجه 
نحن معكم اين ماذهبتم والنار بنخوضه يلا شدو الهمم وتحركو
4/ تينا



صحيح وقعنا  وتانى نوقع كمان
*

----------


## Deimos

*قائمة بأسماء اللذين وقعوا حتي الآن لمناصرة الزعيم ومزمل أبو القاسم في القضايا المرفوعة ضد إعلام الضلال والمدعو الليثي سكرتير نادي حي العرب المقال :
1- أبو راما
2- تينا
3- يوسف سالم
4- جواندي
5- ابو شهد
6- عبد العزيز24
7- yassirali66
8- عبد الاله حسن
9- moma124
10- Ehab M. Ali 
11- حاكم خيري حاكم
12- مريخابي كسلاوي
13- عمادالدين القيفي
14- nona
15- احمد الحبر
16- ziyada
17- الصفوى
18- الغسينابي
19- Wad Atbara

يلا ياصفوة دايرين ألف صوت علي الأقل ...
*

----------


## Deimos

* 
شدو الهمة ياصفوة ..

لا تهاون لا تنازل لا تخازل بعد الآن .. 

توقيعك هو تعبير لحبك ودعمك ومؤازرتك للمريخ ... وهو أضعف الإيمان ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*أبصم بالعشرة ...

طارق حامد ...
*

----------


## Aladdin

*كلو ولا كرامه الزعيم معاكم معاكم .... بالروح بالدم نفديك يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*خالد سليمان طه معاكم
ووضاح خالد سليمان 4 سنوات معاكم (طبعا انا ولى امرو)
وكمان مأب خالد سليمان
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*4- دييجو ميليتو
*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*ان معكم في كل ما يخدم الزعيم (ابواخلاص) وسنلاحق جميع من يسئوننا وبامكانكم التوقيع نيابة عنا في اي شي لخدمة الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*كمال محجوب علي
معكم في كل خطوة و لا نامت أعين الجبناء الحاقدين
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*توقيع و بصمة من أجل الزعيم و السيف البتار
*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*الاخ ابو راما
دائما السيف البتار الذى تتمتع به صفوة المريخ يكمن فى قوة حبيبنا مزمل ابو القاسم هذا القلم الذى يشق صدور الاعداء ويمتيهم كمدا وغما نحن سيوفنا بتارة ولكن السيف الاقوى هو سيف الحق للمناضل مزمل
*

----------


## minoalmre5

*minoalmre5

محمدالامين مبارك

بطول و علي العرض مريخنا بهز الارض
*

----------


## aaddil

*معكم  في  خندق  واحد , ولكم  الشكر  الاخ  ابو راما , والي  الامام
                        	*

----------


## الجرافى كومر

*الجرافى كومر معاااااااكم

*

----------


## حاكم خيرى حاكم

*انا اكثر الناس تاثيرا بهذه الاتهامات ولذا سوقع باسم جميع اسرتى الميخابيه
                        	*

----------


## بكراوى

*نحن لانخالف الجمع
                        	*

----------


## wd el7aj

*wd el7aj
ومن غير توقيع معاكم اكيد
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*كلام يمس أي مريخي
وعشان كده معاكم
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*آن الاوان لتصحيح الأوضاع المعوجة بالوسط الرياضي فالإتهامات الباطلة ودون دليل التي تنشر في الصحف الرياضية يصدقها العامة والجهلة والمرضى والجهات الرسمية الرقابية لم تتدخل فعلى أهل المريخ العمل بقوة على تصحيح الوضع المختل دون تنازل أو جودية والمريخ قادر على اخذ حقه بالقانون ومزمل أيضا قادر على أخذ حقه بيده لأنه أساسا من أقوى أقلام المريخ المقاتله وأكثر من كشف تجاوزات آل هليل فكان لابد من إدخال إسمه في الموضوع.
نتمنى أن نرى الخطوات العملية سريعا ونحن تحت أمر المريخ وأحد أقلامه المقاتله.
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*توقيع وبصمة وتبرع بالدم

وجاهزين لتلبية النداء لدفع ضريبة الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*أنا معكم قلباً و قالباً .
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*
*

----------


## ابوحجيل

*معكم حتي نرعب انصاف الاداريين والصحفيين (المشجعين)
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*قائمة بأسماء اللذين وقعوا حتي الآن لمناصرة الزعيم ومزمل أبو القاسم في القضايا المرفوعة ضد إعلام الضلال والمدعو الليثي سكرتير نادي حي العرب المقال :
1- أبو راما
2- تينا
3- يوسف سالم
4- جواندي
5- ابو شهد
6- عبد العزيز24
7- yassirali66
8- عبد الاله حسن
9- moma124
10- Ehab M. Ali 
11- حاكم خيري حاكم
12- مريخابي كسلاوي
13- عمادالدين القيفي
14- nona
15- احمد الحبر
16- ziyada
17- الصفوى
18- الغسينابي
19- Wad Atbara
20- جعفر أوهاج
21- 

يلا ياصفوة دايرين ألف صوت على الاقل
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*معاكم للنهايه

ومافي اجاويد ولا عفو

للنهايه
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*محمد حسن حامد
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*توقيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع
*

----------


## حسن دحدوح

*هاكم توقيعى انا كمان .... وياريت الناس تقيف الف ضكر وماتجر واطى اصلو الموضوع لما يصل المحاكم اولاد الحلال والاجاويد بكترو
*

----------


## Deimos

*قوة المريخ بقوة جماهيره ...
فوووووووق
                        	*

----------


## reddish

* الحق يعلو ولا يعلا  عليه 
  يجب كسر شوكة المتطاولين
  والافاكين  والفجرة 
  سحقا  لعاطلى المواهب  من المتصوفحين ومتسولي دكاكين الاداريين
   ومشتري الباطل اينما كانوا
  ستظل صحيفة( فولة ) و(سخيف البلد) - و(هون ) مثالا للصحافة الصفراء 
  ووصمة خجلة فى جبين الصحافة الرياضية
*

----------


## looly

*توقيييييييع
                        	*

----------


## ناصر عبد الحليم

*معاكم ... فليفكر هولاء الف مرة قبل ان يكتبو شيئاً عن كياننا .........
*

----------


## جاميكا

*سجل معاكم
 جاميكا(محمد حمد)
                        	*

----------


## senba

*حقيقة اكثر ما يدهشنى هو صمت الادارات المريب على هكذا تصرفات!!!! لقد نبهت لهذا الامر منذ حادث امغد والذى فقدنا فيه خيرة ابناء هذه الامة على الاطلاق واذا بالمدعو رمتان (يسخر) من الاموات فى اليوم الثانى و(يشمت) فى الموت واتذكر جيدا انى كتبت له فى بريده الالكترونى اطلب منه ان يكون انسانا وسودانيا ثم مسلما قبل ان يكون هلالابيا!!! 
انا معكم قلبا وقالبا
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اضربوهم بيد من حديد
ودالبقعة يتقدم الصفوف
*

----------


## عمادالدين القيفى

*اضربوهم بلا رحمة
قفوا يدا واحدة يا صفوة
توقيع /عمادالدين القيفى
                        	*

----------


## ابو راما

*فوق فقو مريخنا فوق
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*لا تهاون معكم بكل مانملك الوقوف مع سيف المريخ
البتار والدفاع عنه هو دفاع عن الكيان
*

----------


## بكراوى

*كل يوم الواحد بحس ان اعضاء هذا المنبر كتلة واحده الله يخليكم نشد من ازركم
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*فوق فوق معاكم معاكم
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*توقييييييييييع
                        	*

----------


## بله بلال

*دي مادايره شورة
                        	*

----------


## الحمادي

*من يتطاول على المريخ والصفوه حيقع يكسر رقبتو ...!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## ميدو1

*هذا توقيعى 

إن كان لا تراجع عما  عزموا  عليه  .... ولا تصالح مع من اساءوا  للزعيم  .... ولا مساومة 

الجودية يمتنعون 
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*كمل كمل يا مومل
*

----------


## samawal

*ردع وليست مناهضة فالمريخ ومزمل أكبر من 
أكاذيبهم وإفكهم
*

----------


## جنوبى

*انا معكم لا تخازل ولا تهاون
                        	*

----------


## ابوايلاف

*بالروح بالدم نفيديك يازعيم ثم يامزمل
*

----------


## مامون

*موجود وحاضر
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*قائمة بأسماء الأعضاء الموقعين :
1- أبو راما
2- تينا
3- يوسف سالم
4- جواندي
5- ابو شهد
6- عبد العزيز24
7- yassirali66
8- عبد الاله حسن
9- moma124
10- Ehab M. Ali 
11- حاكم خيري حاكم
12- مريخابي كسلاوي
13- عمادالدين القيفي
14- nona
15- احمد الحبر
16- ziyada
17- الصفوى
18- الغسينابي
19- Wad Atbara
20- طارق حامد
21- Aladdin
22- خالد سليمان طه
23- دييجو ميليتو
24- ابواخلاص
25- الجامرابي
26- الحوشابي
27- آدم البزعى
28- minoalmre5
29- aaddil
30- الجرافى كومر
31- بكراوى
32- wd el7aj
33- حسن بشير
34- النجم السامق
35- نصرالدين أحمد علي
36- hamdi73
37- اياس على عبد الرحمن على
38- ابوحجيل
39- أوهاج
40- محمد حسن حامد
41- الأبيض ضميرك
42- محمد على طه
43- reddish
44- looly
45- ناصر عبد الحليم
46- جاميكا
47- senba
48- ود البقعة
49- احمد جبريل
50- alhawii
51- محمدطيب
52- بله بلال
53- الحمادي
54- ميدو1
55- سارق الفرح
56- samawal
57- جنوبى
58- ابوايلاف
59- مامون
60- محمد عماد
*

----------


## Deimos

*59 عضو حتي الآن ... باقي كتيـــــــــــــر ياصفوة .. 

توقيعك واجب وطني .. فلا تبخل به علي الزعيــــــــــــــم
*

----------


## طارق الامين

*60: طارق الامين lacke of love
*

----------


## أحمر اللون

*أحمر اللون
                        	*

----------


## عامر بحيري

*61 عامر بحيري

((كوني النجمة لصمت اليل وكوني النجمة))
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*معكم وبكم الى ان تنظف الوسط الرياضى السودانى من هؤلاء الغجر وعديمى الضمير
*

----------


## محمدين

*محمدين
وإن شاء الله أجدع وأجيب الحجار.
                        	*

----------


## كشة حموري

*كشة حموري
كشة حموري
كشة حموري
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*كلنا فداء الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## نادر عبدون

* نادر عبدون
جاهزين لحماية مكتسبات الزعيم
أضربوا الخونة
*

----------


## Deimos

*قائمة بأسماء الأعضاء الموقعين :
1- أبو راما
2- تينا
3- يوسف سالم
4- جواندي
5- ابو شهد
6- عبد العزيز24
7- yassirali66
8- عبد الاله حسن
9- moma124
10- Ehab M. Ali 
11- حاكم خيري حاكم
12- مريخابي كسلاوي
13- عمادالدين القيفي
14- nona
15- احمد الحبر
16- ziyada
17- الصفوى
18- الغسينابي
19- Wad Atbara
20- طارق حامد
21- Aladdin
22- خالد سليمان طه
23- دييجو ميليتو
24- ابواخلاص
25- الجامرابي
26- الحوشابي
27- آدم البزعى
28- minoalmre5
29- aaddil
30- الجرافى كومر
31- بكراوى
32- wd el7aj
33- حسن بشير
34- النجم السامق
35- نصرالدين أحمد علي
36- hamdi73
37- اياس على عبد الرحمن على
38- ابوحجيل
39- أوهاج
40- محمد حسن حامد
41- الأبيض ضميرك
42- محمد على طه
43- reddish
44- looly
45- ناصر عبد الحليم
46- جاميكا
47- senba
48- ود البقعة
49- احمد جبريل
50- alhawii
51- محمدطيب
52- بله بلال
53- الحمادي
54- ميدو1
55- سارق الفرح
56- samawal
57- جنوبى
58- ابوايلاف
59- مامون
60- محمد عماد
61- lacke of love
62- أحمر اللون
63-  عامر بحيري 
64- احمد الحلفاوى
65- محمدين
66- كشة حموري
67- فائزمصطفى جعفر
68- نادر عبدون

*

----------


## dawzna

*الباقر الشيخ
                        	*

----------


## ابو راما

*فووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## ابو راما

*الموضوع دا حصل فيهو شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## وطن المريخ

*فوق شديد كمان
وطن المريخ
سعيد محمد سعيد
*

----------

